# Creature Craft in Pearce Ferry Rapid



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NRX0NPZEdk


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

Who's next?


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Whats cool about this video is that it gives some perspective on what a standard raft would do. Without the CC raft it's hard to judge just how big those waves are. That sideways hit on the rooster tail would have flipped any normal boat.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Rick A said:


> Who's next?


Man, I think I'm out, getting old and Fragiley. Might be down to just swim it, though, probably be the same outcome, maybe hang onto some dry Bags like Beer, did. 
A J- or S-Rig could probably make it?


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

mattman said:


> Man, I think I'm out, getting old and Fragiley. Might be down to just swim it, though, probably be the same outcome, maybe hang onto some dry Bags like Beer, did.
> A J- or S-Rig could probably make it?


The creature crafts are pretty fun! And it takes some skills to row one clean. They are skinnier than a sabertooth and you cant see to good at times. 

I should clarify, the small ones are skinny but even the large ones are not overly wide.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

Do people multi-day out of them?


----------



## Creature 1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, several have run the entire Grand Canyon, as well as expedition style trips around the world.


----------

